# What do you think?



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, I have a Boston Acoustics VR-12 as my center and it is an excellent center as many of you are aware of but I run a pair of B-52 PA speakers that have 2 15'' drivers. I like them so don't tell me they suck.:foottap::bigsmile:http://www.hollywooddj.com/b52modelmx1515a.html My question is should I sell the BA and go with a center that is more compatible? It sounds good now but do you guy's think it would make a difference for the better or not so much? If I was to change I was thinking of something like this...http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--VOCSV600 So what do you think?


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

How wide apart are your left right channels. If they are too close a center is actually a bad thing.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

lsiberian said:


> How wide apart are your left right channels. If they are too close a center is actually a bad thing.


Huh? Please explain.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

if your speakers are too close to each other the sound will interfere with each other. This is often how muddied sound occurs in the center channel in many setups. A good example of mucking this up is the placement of the center on top of the tv and the L-R channel right next to it. 

An easy way to test this is to listen to dialogue in stereo and then in surround mode. If the dialogue is clearer in stereo then you know there is an issue. If it's not then there is no issue.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

You're talking about lobing? When playing back properly mixed and decoded material this should not be a problem. If you're trying to play the same information on all three, then certainly. But if the center information is being properly handled by the electronics, it will not be also reproduced by the L-R, and this effect will be minimized if it exists at all.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

dyohn said:


> You're talking about lobing? When playing back properly mixed and decoded material this should not be a problem. If you're trying to play the same information on all three, then certainly. But if the center information is being properly handled by the electronics, it will not be also reproduced by the L-R, and this effect will be minimized if it exists at all.


Not exactly. It's hard to explain in written prose. So I digress.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

They would have to be quite close together for it to cause issues (less than 2.5' from the center), I also do not use a center channel that is "matched" to my other speakers and have never had any issues with having a non smooth soundstage or poor imaging across the front. Yes it is a MTM but as I said it sounds really good.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I actually use a matching speaker, but my setup is projector based.

I think testing this idea is worthwhile when I get the chance. Let's see how many feet is really is.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

tcarcio said:


> My question is should I sell the BA and go with a center that is more compatible? It sounds good now but do you guy's think it would make a difference for the better or not so much? If I was to change I was thinking of something like this...http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--VOCSV600 So what do you think?


Well, ideally your center and fronts should be timbre-matched. This typically requires the center to be the same type model as the L/R, using the same tweeters and woofers, or perhaps a smaller version of the L/R woofer.

The speaker you’re proposing isn’t any closer to a timbre match than what you have now, it’s just a different speaker. So I don’t see any advantage in getting it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

lsiberian said:


> How wide apart are your left right channels. If they are too close a center is actually a bad thing.


Thanks for all your responses guy's.:T lsiberion, They are 8'6'' away from eachother so I wouldn't think that would be an issue.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Well, ideally your center and fronts should be timbre-matched. This typically requires the center to be the same type model as the L/R, using the same tweeters and woofers, or perhaps a smaller version of the L/R woofer.
> 
> The speaker you’re proposing isn’t any closer to a timbre match than what you have now, it’s just a different speaker. So I don’t see any advantage in getting it.
> 
> ...


Wayne, I would use another B52 like my l+r but I don't have room. As far as timber match what you are saying is if I replace my BA it should be with a speaker with a 15'' driver and a compression tweeter like this..http://pro-audio.musiciansfriend.com/product/B52-MX15-15-2Way-300W-Passive-Speaker?sku=606061


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, that would be more like it. If B52 has a version of this speaker with a 12" woofer, that would be a viable option too, maybe preferable from a functional standpoint due to a smaller size.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. I will check out the 12''. If anyone else has any input I would love to hear it.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I also like the idea of using a B-52 MX-15 (only 27" tall and equivalent drivers to your mains) for your center. If you like the sound of the B-52s, then go for it.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Jay.:T I am thinking the same thing now. I will have to sell my VR12 first. I'm debating whether to keep the VR or not. They don't sell them anymore and they are highly regarded so I might have a hard time letting it go....


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

dyohn said:


> You're talking about lobing? When playing back properly mixed and decoded material this should not be a problem. If you're trying to play the same information on all three, then certainly. But if the center information is being properly handled by the electronics, it will not be also reproduced by the L-R, and this effect will be minimized if it exists at all.


 Two signals in the same wavelength will re-enforce or cancel based on phase. Given sufficient distance, these signals will not interact except in reflection and off-axis: no problem. But the speakers within 1/2 the wave-length and you start approaching a point-source. At that point, you've got a real potential problem with sound. 

I've recently shut of my center for just that reason, and solved a good number of clarity/volume problems (known working Paradigm 470 with Studio 40s L/R.)


----------

